# ext3 FS check @ boot

## Xiller

Hallo,

auf meinem Desktoprechner wird das Filesystem automatisch nach jedem 27. mal mounten auf Fehler im Dateisystem (ext3) untersucht.

Jetzt hab ich aber einen Server mit ext3 der nicht so lang down sein darf. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir gedacht fsck manuell durchzuführen.

```
hermes boot # fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda3

e2fsck 1.34 (25-Jul-2003)

/dev/sda3 is mounted.

WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause

SEVERE filesystem damage.

Do you really want to continue (y/n)? no

check aborted.
```

Nun stehe ich vor diesem Problem und weiß nicht weiter.

Habt ihr einen Tipp?

Gruss Börni

----------

## ralph

Ja, nie ein gemountetes FS checken!

Am besten also von sowas wie der LiveCD starten und dann die ungemounteten Partitionen checken.

----------

## reyneke

Hmmm ... aber heißt das jetzt wirklich, daß ich alle 27 Boots die LiveCD einwerfen darf?

Ich gehöre nämlich zu denen, die ihre Rechner jeden Tag runterfahren. Gibt's da nicht 'ne elegantere Methode?

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Stere

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Hmmm ... aber heißt das jetzt wirklich, daß ich alle 27 Boots die LiveCD einwerfen darf?

 

Aller wieviel Tage das geschieht, kannst Du selbst bestimmen. Wenn Du unbedingt möchtest, kannst Du die Überprüfung auch ganz abschalten. Hier findest Du mehr dazu

----------

## ralph

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Hmmm ... aber heißt das jetzt wirklich, daß ich alle 27 Boots die LiveCD einwerfen darf?
> 
> Ich gehöre nämlich zu denen, die ihre Rechner jeden Tag runterfahren. Gibt's da nicht 'ne elegantere Methode?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Das hast du falsch verstanden.   :Wink: 

Die automatische Überprüfung beim booten ist kein Problem, da die Platte da noch nicht gemountet ist. Nur wenn man selber prüfen will, dann muss man halt darauf achten, dass die Platte nicht gemountet ist und eine Möglichkeit hierzu ist halt von CD zu booten.

----------

